# Hola!



## DisturbedGoat (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi! My name is Rebekah I am an owner of 9 mice. 3 boys and 6 girls. I bought one mouse from a petstore and it came pregnant! So now I have a whole bunch to look after but I do my best to make life enjoyable and interesting for them all


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to you


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome! Its lots of fun raising a litter


----------

